# Currently attempting to hand rear newborn mice.



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

I recently got 4 orphaned mice newborns. Literally about a day old. My dog killed the mother, but i managed to grab the babes before she got them.
I Didnt know what to do with them first, they were still warm from when they were with their mother a few mins before, so i put them in a pot whilst i went and got a small tank from the loft which was used for fish agggess ago.

I went straight online and did some research, firstly how to keep them. Instinct told me towels and layers to keep them warm, and also a heat mat, which i do not own. So i improvised and put a pot of hot water, with a lid on, under one of the towels, so the steam would heat the lid and act like a heat mat. I also made sure there was space for them to crawl away from the heat if they needed to.

Next i was figuring out food, I read that kitten or puppy formula was best. I had none, nore did i have anything other than cows milk which i read was bad for them. On the first night, the best i could do was water it down so they are getting something rather than nothing. This was friday evening so no buses till monday (I live in the middle of nowhere on a farm, so its not that practical for situations like this haha)
I will be going to town monday, but in the mean time i needed to figure out something else to feed them. I found a 'home made baby mouse formula' video on youtube to see if i had anything from that, in my house already. So ive been feeding them a mix i made out of yoghurt, mayonnaise, and really watered down cows milk. Which two of the bigger ones loved, the two smaller ones of the littler unfortunately died yesterday afternoon, but the other two i have managed to keep alive up till now. They both started suckling on the paintbrush i use to feed them with, last night. Which is some progress. Im just hoping they will stay alive till tomorrow when i can get out to get some kitten formula and some proper bedding.

Heres some snaps of them, like i said, they are newborns and very very tiny. They are also house mice.

















Oh and i also learnt how to toilet them on the first day (hence the yellowey/greeney marks on the tissue)

All i wanted to ask was, if there is anything else i can do, and if they live, will i be able to release them back, or will they become to tame?
Im a complete newbie to mice, and have taken a liking to them.

any advice is appreciated,
thanks,
Daisy


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I cannot stand mice, rats etc but years ago my son purchased 2 mice and told they were both females. However, one morning I came down to a bundle of 13 babies.  I was mortified.

When I came home from work one day the mother died in front of my eyes. I think she was exhausted looking after these tiny things. It was a Thursday evening and I shot out to Boots and bought an eye dropper and some cats milk and I fed these babies every 2 hours throughout the night and they were still alive in the morning. I managed to keep them all alive but 1. The vet told me that he would have expected at least half of them to die.

When they were old enough I took them back to Pets at Home and advised the vet there that the 2 mice they told me were females were in fact a male and a female. The vet said 'oh well you know it's very difficult to tell what sex they are!'

Good luck with your babies.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

If they've lasted through tonight, i'll be going to town to get some kitten formula because its the best apparently. Im not keeping my hopes to high, because they are just so so tiny. They are at least 2 days old now, and just bigger than a pound coin aha.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Your best bet would be to try to find a female fancy mouse who has a litter and pop them in with her, unfortunately the likelyhood of anyone allowing them in with their litter is slim, they could have a disease that would pass on to their female and babies. What part of the country are you in?, I can find out if anyone is willing to help on a mouse specific forum I go on. As far as them being tame goes there is a very high chance that they might have to remain as pets, they may become too tame to survive in the wild.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't offer much advice but what your doing seems just right. You've gave them a warm and cool side to the tank, bedding and feeding them and toileting them. Hopefully they last until you get the kitten milk. Good luck with them

Also i don't know about releasing them as they will see you as their 'mum' and be attached to you but I'm sure someone else will help you with that.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

I live in sussex, in the UK.

They seem to be doing fine. They both have white bellies now, which is a good sign i think? at least i think its their stomach, anyone clarify it for me >.< ? 









Im hoping they'll survive tonight, and then for 3 hours while im out getting the kitten formula. Fingers crossed i'll get them a little further in their lives.

and yeh, i had a feeling releasing them back might be a problem. Ive persuaded my parents to let me raise them for as long as i can in the house, but i have a feeling i'll have to do a lot more persuading to let me keep them :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks like you are doing everything right so far  At the ages they are they will need fed every 2 hours (hope you aren't too fond of sleep!!) And you are right about kitten milk being better for them  As TDM and the others have said, they will be too tame after being hand reared for the next 3 weeks (by week 4 they should be trying solid food) but they would be able to mix with ordinary pet mice at that point as any disease or such that they are carrying would or should be gone at that point. You will also need to separate males and females at 4 weeks old, otherwise you will end up with more. Sexing should be easy as males normally have a funbag that you can spot when they are diving around or when they are perched on the side of the bowl eating their dinner  I hope that they all make it, you are certainly giving them every chance at having a good life


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Last night i was up at 12am, 2am, 4am, 6am, then decided i may as well just get up at 8am. As long as i can get them through tomorrow, i should have kitten milk by then, so it should hopefully be looking up possibly.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

It sounds like you're doing a good job rearing them hun. Only thing I would add is that unless there is a valid reason where they will not survive in the wild (i.e. health or disability) they must be returned to the wild. 

Yes they will be fairly hand-tame as you are rearing them, but they will retain their wild instincts. If as soons as they are weaned you do nothing but scatter feed them, water them and clean them out when neccessary they will start to display their wild behaviours again. 

I know it sounds like I'm being harsh, but I volunteer with a rescue that does take in wild animals so I've seen how difficult it is to let them go. 

Keep up the good work hun!


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

My mum said the same thing.
She also said, that if i release them back to the wild and they get eaten the same day by something, at least ive given them more of a live than they would have had if i'd just left them


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

That's pretty much what we keep saying. It will be quite rewarding watching them run off into the wild though. Knowing you've done all you can to return them safely home.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

I've decided that i'll definitely have a mouse at some point in my life though, hopefully soon. This experience has made me learn to love them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

aloevera said:


> I've decided that i'll definitely have a mouse at some point in my life though, hopefully soon. This experience has made me learn to love them


If you choose to have a single mouse then a male is your best bet as they dont generally like the company of other males and usually fight, but if you want females you would be better to get more than one, they are social creatures and need company. Male mice are my favourite, all my males have been real characters but they do have a certain odour that some people dont like, wheras the females arent as smelly.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Might be best getting a female first then. Especially as my dog is trained to kill the wild mice and rodents. A fainter smell might be best.  Plus clearly space on my high chest of drawers seems like a plan to haha


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

aloevera said:


> Might be best getting a female first then. Especially as my dog is trained to kill the wild mice and rodents. A fainter smell might be best.  Plus clearly space on my high chest of drawers seems like a plan to haha


I would reccomend getting a group of 3 girls then, so if one dies you arent left with a lone doe. I have cats and dogs and rodents, its more a case of making sure the cages are either dog/cat proof or put where they cant get to them. If your dog is trained to kill rodents it wouldnt be fair to him to torment him with mice that he can see and isnt allowed to do his job with. It can be done though, its just a case of making your rodent room a dog free room or putting the mice high up so he cant reach them. How are the babies doing now?


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeh, I'll keep that in mind when i eventually do get some 
and well, shes pretty well trained, she knows when to not touch. Shes been listening to the babies squeaking and has just been watching with her ears pricked up. But she has been very god with them.

and they are doing alright, both still alive, i think one may be bloated, ive been toileting it about every hour or so and feeding every two. Plus ive taken out the watered down cows milk from the mix, so its just yoghurt and mayonnaise really watered down, until i can get to town tomorrow.

I think ive worked out i have a girl and a boy. One of them has their bits really close together and the other has a gap, after finding those chart online i think ive worked it out. Obviously i can double check when they get older


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Lost the little girly today  
Just bought the kitten milk too.. Only one next now, which i think is a little boy.
I'll keep going with him. He seems to be toileting fine and eating. So fingers crossed.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news.
I was so rooting for you and your little duo.
Fingers crossed for the boy.
Laura


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

(((hugs))) RIP little ones, you were given the very best chance to make it, Im sorry you werent strong enough. aloevera you are doing an amazing job hun, its incredibly hard to hand rear mice, are you encouraging them to poo and wee? Ive hand reared pups before and I remember having to do that with them.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, i have been doing so. I think the one that died today might have been cause it was constipated /: obviously i couldnt help that much because i couldnt get to town to get the right food, but i couldnt starve them. Im hoping now ive got the right stuff, this little one might do a little better.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't add anything constructive...but well done so far. It is incredibly hard to hand rear any animal so young so please do NOT blame yourself if the other little one doesn't make it.

And a massive welcome to the world of mouse lovers.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you  im trying my best, and already i've started to think about getting a pet mouse.

I feel like if this little one survives up to an age in which i can release it, then its only fair i do so. Considering its a wild animal as it is, when it doesnt need me to help it toilet and eat, i think its best to not have as much contact with it so it can get used to being by itself.

I'm still not 100% sure on the decision and i reckon i'll know better, when and if it makes it to that age


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Over and out for the four amigos. The last one passed tonight when i went to give him a feed before i napped, and he was drained. I took him out to double check and he was lifeless. 










I cant just chuck them, looking after these for little guys for the last 4 days has taught me a lot. About responsibility, mice, and myself. I did cry quite a bit, i became very attached. 
I am going to bury them all tomorrow, along with my other pets. They are definitely part of my crew, even if it was for 4 days.

Over and out from the bubbas 

But that is not the end of my mousey days, i have talked things over with my mum and after she saw the state i was in over these bubbas, she was more for the idea of getting a pet mouse.

I will miss these little guys though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry hun, you did all you could and far more than most people would have (((hugs)))


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

(((((hugs)))) You did what you could and gave them the best shot at life possible. You did a great job getting them this far, a lot of people who have tried haven't even managed to do that. 

I am glad though, that you have been bitten by the mousie bug. Mice are wonderful pets. Male mice are fantastic little characters and for the most part they seem to love human company (mostly because they have to be kept alone, it's very hard to keep boys together.) Girls are great fun to have too, but they need company - for the most part my girls prefer playing with one another although they think that people make great climbing frames. I hope that you get some again, if you are going to there are lots of little rescue mice out there that need homes and would be glad of someone like you that cares so much for animals


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

My dads just come in and seen me all puffy faced from crying and asked whats wrong, and i told him the last little guys passed. He was very sweet about it all, which is unlike him, being a farmer and all, mice are pests to him. He was the parent i wasn't sure would let me keep them. But he did, and before he left, he said to me "im not sure where you would get mice from." which i answered with "what do you mean?" and he said "well you will want a mouse now wont you..?". Result in that area. 
Now the search for a breeder in my area will begin.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There will be someone on that mouse forum who will be able to point you in the direction of a good breeder, or if you have a word with Niki87 on here she has a couple of possible pregnant females whos babys she will need homes for. Also Ceretrea on here has mice needing homes I think as does Micklemarsh mouse. This is Jiggy, he is one of Nikis previous babies and I think its his mum who may be pregnant.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Where abouts are these breeders? and i'll have a look on that mouse forum tomorrow. Also that is a very adorable mouse


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

aloevera said:


> Where abouts are these breeders? and i'll have a look on that mouse forum tomorrow. Also that is a very adorable mouse


Niki just moved to Essex I think, but she also travels to west yorks regullarly too, ceretrea is in southampton and Micklemarsh is in Bristol, I think . Nikis are an accidental litter and the other two are rescues, if you want a breeder though the mouse forum would be your best place to post, there are loads of breeders on there .


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Im in east sussex, those are a little far out to travel /: i'll have a look on the mouse forum tomorrow. Thank you for all your help  Its nice to know people are supportive


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

"That" mouse forum is a good place to start aloevera, there are a mix of breeders and rescues on there all of whom have mice just now, and there are also a number of pet owners and we can give you any help or answer any questions that you have before getting meeces. And as TDM said, Niki might have mice if her chubby girls turn out not to have gorged on food  What a good dad you have though saying to look for a mouse just now  He must have been really impressed by your care of the little ones and how upset you were.


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear they all passed, You did a great job keeping them alive and tried your best

RIP Little ones!


----------



## Thetiniestbitstrange (Aug 14, 2012)

aloevera said:


> I recently got 4 orphaned mice newborns. Literally about a day old. My dog killed the mother, but i managed to grab the babes before she got them.
> I Didnt know what to do with them first, they were still warm from when they were with their mother a few mins before, so i put them in a pot whilst i went and got a small tank from the loft which was used for fish agggess ago.
> 
> I went straight online and did some research, firstly how to keep them. Instinct told me towels and layers to keep them warm, and also a heat mat, which i do not own. So i improvised and put a pot of hot water, with a lid on, under one of the towels, so the steam would heat the lid and act like a heat mat. I also made sure there was space for them to crawl away from the heat if they needed to.
> ...


Awww bless ya! My grandad had to hand rear mice ages ago!  I'm so sorry to heat of their passing though.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear all the babas are gone:sad:
You did really well.
Now don't forget to post the photos of your new mice.
Laura


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Photos will be one of the first things i sort out after ive got them settled in 

For the moment though, im searching for a cage and having no luck


----------

